# Mein erster Miniteich...



## Niccy1107 (16. Apr. 2009)

Hallo liebe Foren-User!

Da ich mir gerade eine hoffentlich wunderschöne Kräuterschnecke baue, möchte ich natürlich auch einen Miniteich haben der mindestens genauso wunderschön sein soll. 

Damit ich von Anfang an alles richtig mache, möchte ich von euch gerne noch Tipps und Anregungen was ich noch bedenken muss.

So will ich an die Sache rangehen:

Teichgefäß: 90L Maurerkübel, eingegraben
Bodengrund: ca 5-10cm Kies (so ca 8er Körnung ?!?) - brauch ich auch Sand? 

Ansteigend an eine Seite aus sehr flachen Steinen eine Art Treppe bauen, so das Kleintiere raus können und ich einen flachen Bereich für Pflanzen habe... Habe auch gelesen das manche eine Art Wurzel reinlegen (kenne ich aus dem Aquarium), wo Getier wieder rauskrabbeln kann. 
Der Rand wird natürlich auch mit ein paar Steinchen verschönert

Aus Sisal oder Jute (habe so ein komisches Netzgeflecht in der Teichabteilung unseres Baumarktes gesehen), damit ich einen Übergang von Wasser zum Beet habe, der Miniteich dient hier schließlich als Bewässerung für meine Kräuterchen. 

Einsetzen möchte ich __ Brunnenkresse im flachen bereich sowie eine Miniseerose im tieferen Bereich (na ja - tieeeff? so 40cm . Sollte ich noch irgendwelche zehrenden Pflanzen wegen Algen reinsetzen?
Außerdem dachte ich an 1-2 Teichschnecken und 1 __ Teichmuschel

Was muss ich noch beim Pflanzen bedenken? 

Eine Pumpe/Filter wollte ich eigentlich nicht einbauen, da der Teich am anderen Ende des Gartens liegt und dahin Strom verlegen muss irgendwie nicht sein. Sollte doch aber auch ohne gehen oder?

Fische kommen selbstverständlich nicht in so ein 1Zimmer Appartement, die leben besser in meinem Aquarium.

Danke erstmal vorab...

Liebe Grüße
Niccy


----------



## Digicat (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Miniteich...*

Servus Niccy

Herzlich Willkommen

Kein Einspruch , 

Außer:
Als Bodengrund nicht nur den von Dir vorgeschlagene Kies, sondern auch neuer Sandkastenspielsand, so das der Sand obenauf flächig ist. Darauf können sich die Algen nicht so festsetzen.

Keine __ Muscheln, da zu wenig Bodengrund, die buddeln sich nämlich ein.

Bitte lies dir noch bevor du loslegst unser Basiswissen (Klick > in meiner Signatur) und dieses Thema zu Algen durch.

Und ja, Bilder von deinem Bauvorhaben und Ausführung wären nicht schlecht.
Wie es geht kannst du auch in meiner Signatur finden.

So und jetzt verschiebe ich deinen Beitrag in die Miniteichabteilung


----------



## Niccy1107 (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Miniteich...*

Hallo und Danke!

Oh sorry, da war ich wieder zu schnell mit neuem Thema erstellen. habe Bau eines Teichs gelesen *bingo* 5 Minuten später habe ich das Miniteich-Forum gelesen 

Den Algen-Thread habe ich schon gelesen, das war sehr interessant, den Grundansatz kenne ich auch schon vom Aquarium. 

Schade keine __ Muscheln? Welchen Bodengrund bräuchten die denn? Kann ich trotzdem irgendwie für einigermaßen klares Wasser sorgen ohne Filter?

Fotos folgen natürlich sobald es ans eingemachte geht  Bislang wurde nur der Kübel eingegraben.
Kein Einspruch finde ich gut, das gibbet selten 

Spielsand wird besorgt... 

Grüße


----------



## Digicat (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Miniteich...*

Servus

Keine Ursache, dafür sind wir ja da 

Für klares Wasser sind die Pflanzen zuständig, also so viele wie möglich. 
Bitte aber nicht wie gekauft in den Mini pflanzen, sondern:

Topf entfernen, Erde vorsichtig und behutsam abspülen, die "nackten" Wurzeln in das von mir vorgeschlagene Substrat einpflanzen. Notfalls gegen aufschwimmen, mit größeren Steinen fixieren.

__ Muscheln brauchen eine dicke Sandschicht, die du zwar anlegen kannst, aber durch die geringe Wassertiefe würde sie im Winter höchstwahrscheinlich einfrieren ..... 

...... und du wirst sie nie sehen, denn die vielen Pflanzen würden die Sicht darauf behindern. Muscheln würde ich nur in größere Teiche setzen, nicht in einen Mini mit vielen Pflanzen.

Könntest du nicht einen größeren Teich anlegen, so vorgefertigte Kunststoffteiche aus dem Baumarkt. Wenn diese eine Tiefe von mindestens 80cm aufweisen könntest Muscheln einsetzen.


----------



## Niccy1107 (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Miniteich...*

ich wollte erst einen größeren Teich einsetzen, aber ganz ehrlich, die kleinen Teichformen die es bei uns im Baumarkt gab, war so billig verarbeitet, das ich nicht eingesehen habe, dafür auch noch 30 € zu bezahlen! Schon beim bloßen mit der Hand anfassen hätte man die fast zerreißen können. Das fand ich nicht so toll.
Also haben wir uns dann für einen Kübel entschieden, die halten was aus und kosten nciht so viel. 
Ich brauche nicht unbedingt __ Muscheln, hatte nur gelesen das das ohne Filter unbedingt sein müsse.. Ist dem nicht so?
__ Schnecken sind aber kein Problem oder? 

Wenn ich den von mir genannten Übergang zwischen Teich und Wasser schaffe, habe ich ja genau die Probleme die du unter dem Punkt Saugsperre angesprochen hast. Aber mit Wasser versorgen müsst ich das Beet ja schon. Nun gerate ich ja wieder ins Zweifeln  

Welche Pflanzen sind besonders gut zum Wasser klar halten und werden auch nicht so groß? Bislang habe ich ja nur __ Brunnenkresse und ne Minirose vorgesehen....


----------



## Digicat (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Miniteich...*

__ Schnecken sind kein Problem, die holt man sich auch meist mit Pflanzen in den Teich.


> Aus Sisal oder Jute (habe so ein komisches Netzgeflecht in der Teichabteilung unseres Baumarktes gesehen), damit ich einen Übergang von Wasser zum Beet habe, der Miniteich dient hier schließlich als Bewässerung für meine Kräuterchen.


Saugsperre: In deinem Fall, du willst ja ausserhalb eine Sumpfzone schaffen, ist das kein Thema, mußt halt öfters den Wasserstand im Mini kontrollieren und gegebenenfalls auffüllen. 

Sisal oder Jute würde ich nicht nehmen, sondern eine Ufermatte. Damit hast auch eine "Bewässerung ausserhalb des Teiches, aber du bringst nicht Dünger durch den Sisal bzw. Jute in den Teich. Sisal und Jute verrotten im Teich und du hast dadurch Dünger für die Algen im Teich. Also lieber nicht.

Pflanzen: Jetzt hast mich erwischt . Schau einmal im Lexikon unter Unterwasserpflanzen und Sumpfpflanzen.


----------



## Niccy1107 (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Miniteich...*

Prima... Ufermatten bekomme ich bestimmt im Baumarkt oder im Fachhandel... 

Danke für die vielen Tipps.. Denke zum Wochenende folgen die ersten Fotos! 

Achja: Ist es besser wenn ich für die erste Füllung anteilig Wasser aus einem eingelaufenen Teich nehme? 

Nach Pflanzen werde ich gleich mal ein wenig lesen! Dankeeee


----------



## Digicat (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Miniteich...*

Bitte, Bitte, gern geschehen.



> Achja: Ist es besser wenn ich für die erste Füllung anteilig Wasser aus einem eingelaufenen Teich nehme?


Ja, wegen der Mikroorganismen


----------



## Christine (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Miniteich...*

Hallo Nicci,

auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen.

Eigentlich hat Helmut ja schon fast alles gesagt. Nur zwei Anmerkungen: Die Ufermatte wird sich bei so einem Maurerbottich ein wenig störrisch zeigen. Da musst Du wahrscheinlich ein wenig schnippeln.

__ Muscheln: Auch wenn Du Sandboden nimmst - in einer Maurerbütte wird die Muschel über kurz oder lang verhungern, da gibt es auch in größeren Mini-Teichen Probleme. *Muscheln sind kein Tier für Miniteiche!*

Als Unterwasserpflanze kannst Du getrost das meistens überall erhältliche __ Hornkraut nehmen. Es muss nicht mal "gepflanzt" werden, wirf es einfach ins Wasser. Wenn es zuviel wird, machst Du ein Stück ab (aber vorsichtig, es ist gerne von Libellenlarven etc bewohnt, und die willst Du ja wohl behalten!).

Ansonsten warte ich jetzt auf Fotos - viel Spaß beim Basteln!


----------



## elkop (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Miniteich...*

hallo nicci,
mein miniteich ist auch so entstanden, als wasserstelle am fuße meiner damals neuen kräuterspirale.

ein jahr später, als sich in dem eingegrabenen gefäß ein molch eingefunden hatte, haben wir uns sofort eine kleine teichschale angeschafft und eingegraben (mehr platz ist dort leider nicht vorhanden), deshalb würde ich dir aus erfahrung raten, mach geich einen kleinen teich und nicht zuerst einen maurerkübel. glaub mir, du sparst dir damit einen arbeitsschritt, der wohl oder übel auf dich zukommen wird, glaub mir. nun habe ich einen gut eingespielten naturteich ohne irgendwelche technik und mit reichich zugewanderten tierchen und allerhand pflanzen drin und drum herum. eine wahre freude für mich und meinen herzallerliebsten ehegesponsen.

liebe grüße
eke


----------



## Niccy1107 (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Miniteich...*

Danke.
Auch das waren wieder hilfreiche Tipps...

Nachdem ich ein bisschen in pflanzen reingelesen habe hätte ich gerne neben meiner __ Brunnenkresse noch eine
Nymphaea __ Froebeli

Und dann dachte ich auch an das __ Hornkraut und wenn es dann noch sehr mager aussieht evtl __ Wasserpest.

Mit dem Teich habe ich wirklich lange überlegt und ich hätte ihn auch gerne. 

Aber da die käuflichen Teiche wirklich teilweise sehr schlecht verarbeitet sind und die größeren Modelle nicht hinpassen hatte ich dabei einfach kein gutes Gefühl. 
Mit Teichfolie herum experimentieren und diese zugegebenermaßen zusätzliche Arbeit machen wollte ich dann auch nicht. 

Dazu kommt dass das Gelände mit sehr vielen alten Tannenwurzeln übersieht ist, und dort ist jeder cm graben eine Qual. Alleine für den 90L Kübel haben wir einen halben Tag graben, hacken, axten gebraucht 

Ich schließe nicht aus das vielleicht schon nächsten Sommer oder sogar gegen Ende dieses Sommer ein größerer Teich kommt, wenn ich eine stabile, kleine Form finde. 

Und hey - wenn ich __ Molche oder gar __ Libellen oder __ Frösche finde - dann freu ich mich eh so das ich in einem lauten Knall vor Freude platze. Dann ist eh alles egal :crazy

Übrigens großes Lob: Tolles, hilfsbereites, freundliches Forum


----------



## Niccy1107 (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Miniteich...*

Hier jetzt die ersten Fotos meines Miniteichs!
Wie zu sehen habe ich eine __ Wasserminze, eine __ Brunnenkresse, eine Sumpfprimel, dann so ein Kolbendingensda, weiß nicht wie das heißt , eine Seerose ist auch drin, aber ich weiß nicht ob die was wird, weil tollerweise keine Artenbezeichnung und auch keine Pflanztiefe angegeben war :-( 
__ Hornkraut befindet sich inzwischen auch im Teich. Außerdem habe ich noch 2 Schwimmpflanzen, von denen ich den Namen allerdings auch nicht kenne. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand auf die Sprünge helfen. Das eine meine ich ist eine Art __ Entengrütze oder?

 
 
 
 

Hoffe euch gefällt der Teich!


----------



## Christine (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Miniteich...*

Sehr hübsch!

Mit "Kolbendingsda" meinst Du wahrscheinlich __ Rohrkolben.

Deine "__ Entengrütze" sind __ Muschelblume / Pistia stratiotes (das hellgrüne mit den großen Blättern) und Schwimmfarn / Salvinia natans (das kleine mit den haarigen Blättern).


----------



## Niccy1107 (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Miniteich...*

War mir auch fast so als wenn das __ Rohrkolben heißt 

Danke für den Hinweis
Habe also Schwimmfarn und __ Muschelblume!

Klasse, danke!


----------



## .ALF. (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Mein erster Miniteich...*

Ich bin neu hier und plane ebenfalls einen kleinen Teich für meine Kräuterspirale.
Deswegen lasse ich den Thread mal ein wenig nach oben __ fliegen um vielleicht der Themenerstellerin mein Interesse zu zeigen und ihr vielleicht ein paar neue Informationen zu entlocken.

Ansonsten gibt es bald einen Thread von mir zu meinem Kräuterspiralenteich.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Mein erster Miniteich...*

hallo alf 

:willkommen hier bei den teichverrückten! 

ich bin zwar nicht die themenerstellerin, aber ich habe am fuß meiner kräuterspirale auch nen micro-teich für die __ brunnenkresse. dazu habe ich einfach eine "marmorgraue" wäschewanne eingebuddelt. die dinger gibts in x verschiedenen größen, ich hatte mich für eine recht kleine entschieden, da bei mir der weg kreisförmig um die kräuterspirale führt und ich da öfter auch mit der schubkarre entlangfahre. 

wenn es dich interessiert, gibts hier auch ein paar fotos: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/32


----------

